# Brian Shaw Likely To Be Named Cavaliers' Head Coach



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Lakers assistant coach Brian Shaw likely will be named head coach of the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> Shaw's agent, Jerome Stanley, said via text Tuesday that Shaw was "close to accepting deal."
> 
> ...


http://lakersblog.latimes.com/lakersblog/2010/06/brian-shaw-to-be-named-coach-of-cavaliers.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cavs need to bring in a big like Haywood if LeBron stays.

Mo Williams...Delonte West
LeBron James...Anthony Parker
Antawn Jamison...Jamario Moon
J.J. Hickson...Leon Powe
Brendan Haywood...Anderson Varejao

They should use their bi-annual on a veteran PG (Ridnour), then try to trade away West, Telfair and Hickson for a 2 or 4. Hell, I'd offer that package to the Pistons for Hamilton. Mo Williams, Rip, Jamison and Haywood with Ridnour, Parker, Moon and Varejao would be more than enough help.


----------

